# Is anyone making good money on etsy?



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

Is anyone making a decent money selling on Etsy?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While you're waiting for more posts, this link should help: etsy related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I do know someone who makes steady sales - they aren't big ticket items, but steady nonetheless. I'm definitely going to use Etsy to complement other sales channels.

I think you can get more money for your product (if it fits in with the Etsy's vision). Ebay de-values your product IMHO. Ebayers like to buy stuff for next to nothing. (plus a discount  And it seems to be going down, down down. We have a few businesses and we are turning to other avenues. You can't just give away stuff for nothing!!


----------



## onesielane (Oct 12, 2007)

For me, Etsy is a great complement to other sales channels. I prefer it to Ebay because the cost of listing/selling is lower.


----------



## orangealexander (Nov 27, 2008)

Nothing for me. My Etsy shop has been up for two month, with a combined total products views of about 120. No ratings, no feedback, nothing. From a search engine standpoint, it never hurts to have searchable product listings out there. However, I'd rather spend the money on Google Adwords.


----------



## aokusman (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it depends on how much you put your store out there. Ive seen sellers on etsy selling 20 t-shirts a day.


----------



## xbftees (Jun 9, 2008)

I think it is harder to make money on Etsy now than it used to be. The site has kinda gotten worse over time. The market place is too crowded and it's not really a fun place to shop any more because there's so much junk on there. We are actually looking into doing some sites like Etsy that are juried. We have sold on Etsy but lately we've been leaning towards thinking it is not worth the trouble. We sell far more on our own site and our own site is much easier to work with. Etsy also have some of the most difficult to deal with customers.


----------



## nealand44 (Sep 6, 2008)

Etsy sounds like just another Ebay. I've never seen it, just heard about it.


----------



## WakeUpTheWorld (Apr 4, 2009)

wow I've never even heard of it, ill have to check that out


----------

